# Unofficial/Unsactioned/Just for Fun July CPR Microskiff.com Fishing Tournament



## makin moves

cool idea


----------



## Shadowcast

Nice! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## southernstrain

what if you caught a fish in front of a "microskiff" shaped cloud...does that count?










I even grew a mustache "today" just for the contest

;D


----------



## nightfly

i caught this one saturday night i didnt think to put a soda can in the picture at time of pic. and im not smart enough to photoshop one in. i didnt think to grow a sweet mustache either


----------



## Hicatch

A little late but these were from last friday and sunday:


My son's first tarpon caught in Mosquito Lagoon







..

A nice red I caught sunday morning in the mud ponds/flats south of Highbridge Road and North of Tomoka Basin:


----------



## GTSRGTSR

caught this last night, its a nasty cell phone pic...

Not really gonna win a prize but just giving the tread a bump









My son caught this little guy...









Maybe that photo will rank higher just for the kid factor!!!


----------



## anytide




----------



## tom_in_orl

7 pics and not one token! [smiley=spank.gif]


----------



## makin moves

upper Tampa Bay. My friend and I had a double hook up 26 and 28 inch reds.  Nickel in the eye        







   







  my friend with the 26   







   both released


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Sorry about the missing token. I was amped up with the snook and getting a pic, I blitzed out on the can.


----------



## tom_in_orl

For the person with the best fish photo and CORRECT TOKEN somewhere in the picture you will win all of the stickers and your choice of one of these new hats. (Additional prizes will likely be added if great pics come in)




















Official rules from above


> Post a pic here of your best catch each day you fish. At the end of the month we will let the forum members judge who has has the best fish photo. It won't be just based upon the biggest fish but a nice slob can't hurt. Take a great pic. Have a great back ground. Include your skiff some how. Include the microskiff.com name somewhere. All of it will help.
> 
> To qualify you must have a token in the pic. Lets make it a beer or soda can/bottle somewhere in the photo. Don't pull out any old photos. My day job is data security and forensics. You won't like your prize if I catch you cheating.  Grin
> 
> Contest will end on the midnight of the last day of the month.


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Hows this, I went out last night and caught he same fish....








[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl

Fixed it for you. Also added it to your avatar  [smiley=1-sillyface.gif]


----------



## GTSRGTSR

haha!!!  I really want a free hat, the stickers are what pushed me over the edge. Some mook might think I am a fishing pro if I have stickers on my boat and truck!!!!


----------



## anytide

looks like you have a sponsor already.........


----------



## makin moves

Ok put me on the board. I have the correct token this time  Went out of fort desoto this morning picked up a healty 28 inch red.


----------



## jking

Oh yeah, this competition's over with this...#@$% forgot the rules


----------



## anytide

bait?


----------



## DuckNut

Is that a snapple between Champs legs??

Way to go Champ


----------



## nightfly

standing in the micro with a can of soda and wearing a cool sign that says microskiff rules


----------



## disporks

Guess I'm hittin the water asap, gotta get me a microskiff sticker


----------



## phishphood

> standing in the micro with a can of soda and wearing a cool sign that says microskiff rules


Keep your pics until next month fellas. That right there is a winner.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Bringing out the cute kids. I like it!


----------



## makin moves

scallops out of chasawiska, microskiffs can do it all


----------



## HighSide25

~4 miles SE of Fort Pierce inlet this morning.....


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Smaller snooklet... but at least I got a beverage in there!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Voting is open until Monday


----------



## makin moves

figured a cooler full scallops would be my best entry, either way I had fun going out and knowing that if I caught a fish I could enter i in the contest. We should do it again


----------



## Snookdaddy

I don't have the can in the picture, but here's one to keep the thread going...   37" snook caught 3 weeks ago in Tampa Bay...


----------



## makin moves

nice snook


----------



## tom_in_orl

The official winner is nightfly. Congrats! Please PM me with your address and I will ship out the schwag.


----------



## nightfly

Thanks can't wait to do another one


----------



## GTSRGTSR

I demand a recount, It was RIGGED I tell ya!!!!

Cute pic, Nightfly, great job...

Whats the token for this month? Gotta show your pliers?


----------



## tom_in_orl

I have to talk to our forum backers to see if we have more schwag before we do this again. BTW, nightfly picked up the camo Gheenoe hat. GTSR, if you want one of the other hats PM me with your mailing info.


----------

